

Redditor claims silkroad bust was an elaborate scam, other users seem to agree - akinity
http://www.reddit.com/r/SilkroadUNcensored/comments/1p0ogt/time_to_let_the_cat_out_of_the_hat/

======
pedalpete
If this was all a conspiracy, how did they get the government agencies to
press charges? Or was that faked too?

------
rms
No one is taking this seriously on /r/bitcoin or /r/silkroad.

